# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Brown Shirts

## Spexvet

RandPaul Supporters Violently Assault Female MoveOn Rep Outside KY-Sen Debate Site
http://bluewavenews.com/blog/2010/10/26/rand-paul-supporters-violently-assault-female-moveon-rep-outside-ky-sen-debate-site/"[/url]

[YOUTUBE]txU55iFG9UA[/YOUTUBE]
Is that MasterCrafter?

----------


## MasterCrafter

> RandPaul Supporters Violently Assault Female MoveOn Rep Outside KY-Sen Debate Site
> http://bluewavenews.com/blog/2010/10/26/rand-paul-supporters-violently-assault-female-moveon-rep-outside-ky-sen-debate-site/"[/url]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]txU55iFG9UA[/YOUTUBE]
> Is that MasterCrafter?


Nope, once again you show your ignorance of the facts. If you know anything about the brown shirts you would know. 

She is actually the brown shirt here, trying to do what they do best. Causing havoc. Why would she try and approach Paul? She is a moveon.org hack paid to go do this stuff. 

Just like the SEIU who sends people into Republican events and trys to cause mayhem. Just like the brown shirts did in Germany. 

The current brown shirts are SEIU/Moveon thugs who bite peoples fingers off and rig Voting booths in Nevada. 

People vote for the Repubs and the machines keep picking Harry Reid.

How is it that the SEIU does the calibrating of voting machines in Nevada? 

I bet you have not even seen the voting booth "glitch" involving Harry Reid in Nevada.

Man get away from the Liberal news and try other news sources and make your own informed decision

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Always the ever-cool Repubs. Where's his jackboots and hobnails?

----------


## MasterCrafter

Oh and i must correct myself. It was a Moveon thug who bite the finger off someone.

Did you post on here about that? I looked but could not find it.

It was the SEIU thugs who beat up a black conservative. Did you post something on that? I looked but could not find it 

http://www.politico.com/blogs/bensmi...grettable.html

----------


## For-Life

Every single one of those individuals should be charged for assault.  Physical violence, because someone is expressing their opinion (even though slimy means) is never the solution, and Spex is correct that it was a form of means that the Brown Shirts used.  This does not matter who you support, whether Conservative or Liberal.  Again, it shows you that people rarely want to talk about facts anymore.  Instead, they would rather just stomp their Political beliefs into someone else (I said Political beliefs versus issues, because people rarely seem to understand issues, nor do they want to talk about them).

FYI - I am not blaming Rand Paul for this.  I am sure he does not advocate this behaviour by his supporters.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Nope, once again you show your ignorance of the facts. If you know anything about the brown shirts you would know. 
> 
> She is actually the brown shirt here, trying to do what they do best. Causing havoc. Why would she try and approach Paul?


Are you saying the guys who attacked her are HEROES? 




> She is a moveon.org hack paid to go do this stuff.


It's called political dirty tricks. What I see above is assault and battery. The guy stomping on her brain is lucky she didn't shoot him in self-defense. 




> Just like the SEIU who sends people into Republican events and trys to cause mayhem. Just like the brown shirts did in Germany.


I wouldn't call Roger Stone and Lee Atwater brownshirts. They were good at what they did, sliming the competion. 




> Moveon thugs who bite peoples fingers off


The person who lost the tip of his pinky was the thug. I'm sure they were BOTH acting stupidly.

I threw a _second_ punch and my fist ended up in his mouth

http://www.youtubevideos1.com/man-ge...lthcare-rally/

----------


## For-Life

Ok, let me say this.  If a Conservative does something slimy with his words, like wears a whig and tries to infiltrate my political group, I do not have the right to physically assault him.  If I do, I should go to jail.

----------


## MasterCrafter

> Are you saying the guys who attacked her are HEROES


No, but why was she approaching Rand Paul this way? Can you imagine someone coming at Obama like this?




> It's called political dirty tricks. What I see above is assault and battery. The guy stomping on her brain is lucky she didn't shoot him in self-defense.


OK... sneak in with a wig on and pretend your somebody else? You sound pretty radical dude.





> The person who lost the tip of his pinky was the thug. I'm sure they were BOTH acting stupidly.
> 
> I threw a _second_ punch and my fist ended up in his mouth


Yea man... he deserved to get his pinky bit off... im sure of it... WOW MAN JUST WOW

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> No, but why was she approaching Rand Paul this way?


What way? You mean with a sign that says "violent overthrow is on the table", with a peacemaker on both hips? 

Do I have to do all of your work for you?

http://www.cnn.com/2010/POLITICS/10/...fle/index.html

According to Lexington Police Lt. Edward Hart- "Her purpose was to try to get a picture with Rand Paul with this [RepubliCorp] sign so it could be used to embarrass Rand Paul in commercials," Hart said, recounting what Valle told officers. She described herself as a contract employee with MoveOn.org.




> Yea man... he deserved to get his pinky bit off... im sure of it... WOW MAN JUST WOW


You didn't listen to your "victim's" own words, on a Fox network show. You should have flushed this one out yourself. Listen again-

http://www.youtubevideos1.com/man-ge...lthcare-rally/

Biting is not unusual in a street fight- it's primal and instinctual. He's extremely lucky the guy ran instead of attacked. I doubt that he'll be punching strangers in the face anymore.

----------


## MasterCrafter

> What way? You mean with a sign that says "violent overthrow is on the table", with a peacemaker on both hips? 
> 
> Do I have to do all of your work for you?
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2010/POLITICS/10/...fle/index.html
> 
> According to Lexington Police Lt. Edward Hart- "Her purpose was to try to get a picture with Rand Paul with this [RepubliCorp] sign so it could be used to embarrass Rand Paul in commercials," Hart said, recounting what Valle told officers. She described herself as a contract employee with MoveOn.org.
> 
> You didn't listen to your "victim's" own words, on a Fox network show. You should have flushed this one out yourself. Listen again-
> ...


So basically what your saying is i could approach Obama like this? The secret service wouldn't do anything? Could i forcibly walk up demanding a picture? I'm confused with your anaolgy here.

Or does getting into a fight give someone the right to bite a finger off? Several fingers if they want?

If i get into a fight with somebody can i gouge an eye out? Or could i break their neck? Where does it stop ?

*How bout this*. Respect each others spaces and stop the nonsensical hit jobs and dirty tricks.

How bout some respect? 

When you have stuff like in Nevada. Where the SEIU donates over $60 million to Obama in 2008. Then you have them donate over $44 mill to Dems now.

Should the SEIU be in charge of calibrating voting machines? Or in your view is this ok ? 

This is the kind of stuff that really gets people fired up if you know what i mean.

----------


## Judy Canty

> So basically what your saying is i could approach Obama like this? The secret service wouldn't do anything? Could i forcibly walk up demanding a picture?


Rand Paul isn't the President of the United States...thank god!

----------


## MasterCrafter

> Rand Paul isn't the President of the United States...thank god!


No he isnt. 

But either was Robert Kennedy. 

Look what happen to him.

----------


## optical24/7

When I saw the title of this thread, "Brown Shirts" I thought it was a rant against UPS drivers! :shiner:

----------


## MasterCrafter

> When I saw the title of this thread, "Brown Shirts" I thought it was a rant against UPS drivers! :shiner:


LMAO

Now that is funny :D

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> So basically what your saying is i could approach Obama like this? The secret service wouldn't do anything? Could i forcibly walk up demanding a picture? I'm confused with your anaolgy here.


What analogy? You asked what she was doing there and I told you what she said to the police, and cited the source. 

As for the president, the Service keeps agitators at a distance, not that they are a threat, but because they are a distraction to the real threats. Doctors don't get federal protection. 




> Or does getting into a fight give someone the right to bite a finger off? Several fingers if they want? If i get into a fight with somebody can i gouge an eye out? Or could i break their neck?


You watch to much TV. Yes, if you hit someone in the head really hard, you'll probably break your hand, and risk severely injuring or causing the death of the individual. You also have the right of self-defense- if you are physically atacked, you can use force to stop the attack. You don't know this? 




> Where does it stop ?


Soon I hope, before someone gets shot or bombs go off. 




> How bout this. Respect each others spaces and stop the nonsensical hit jobs and dirty tricks.
> How bout some respect?


But it's a 200+ year tradition. How old are you?




> When you have stuff like in Nevada. Where the SEIU donates over $60 million to Obama in 2008. Then you have them donate over $44 mill to Dems now.


You got a problem with American workers?




> Should the SEIU be in charge of calibrating voting machines? Or in your view is this ok ? 
> This is the kind of stuff that really gets people fired up if you know what i mean.


I don't follow Nevada politics. I did find this from one of their newspapers.

http://www.lvrj.com/news/audit-resol...105990348.html

I'd recommend both parties file lawsuits forcing the state to secure the hard drives and memory chips for at least two years after the election.

----------


## MasterCrafter

> What analogy? You asked what she was doing there and I told you what she said to the police, and cited the source.


So in your world it is ok to put a wig on and try some lame stunt in a US senate campaign? Your whats wrong with our system right now.




> As for the president, the Service keeps agitators at a distance, not that they are a threat, but because they are a distraction to the real threats. Doctors don't get federal protection.


Should a US senator? Or a man running for US senator have some kind of security?

Wouldn't she be considered an agitator?




> You watch to much TV. Yes, if you hit someone in the head really hard, you'll probably break your hand, and risk severely injuring or causing the death of the individual. You also have the right of self-defense- if you are physically attacked, you can use force to stop the attack. You don't know this?


Why was moveon there? To be agitators?




> Soon I hope, before someone gets shot or bombs go off.


just like when the lefties riot at those g8 summits? i don't hear you saying anything about that.




> But it's a 200+ year tradition. How old are you?


Please dude, you ever going to grow up?




> You got a problem with American workers?


Yea, with SEIU thugs i sure do. 

Maybe in your liberal world you can reason that a union that has given over $100 million to Dem's in the last 4 years. Should be calibrating and servicing the voting machines is ok.

But if the shoe was on the other foot your probably the first one saying that would be insane.




> I don't follow Nevada politics. I did find this from one of their newspapers.
> 
> http://www.lvrj.com/news/audit-resol...105990348.html
> 
> I'd recommend both parties file lawsuits forcing the state to secure the hard drives and memory chips for at least two years after the election.


Your reading liberal news again.

Expand your horizons a little bit for Pete's sake

----------


## Uncle Fester

I've got mixed feelings on this as I understand it this is an over the top example of what happens when candidates must provide their own security.

As I understand it the man who stepped on her asked a cop to intervene and the cop said words to the effect of it's not my job. 

I also recall Al Franken doing a take down on a heckler a few years ago and thinking as the guy fell backward if he hits his head they'll be h#ll to pay.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

And we've had people here ARRESTED and JAILED for daring to just show up at a Bush rally wearing an anti-war t-shirt. Fascists!

----------


## MasterCrafter

> And we've had people here ARRESTED and JAILED for daring to just show up at a Bush rally wearing an anti-war t-shirt. Fascists!


Fascists :
Anti-liberalismAnti-communismAnti-conservatism

----------


## For-Life

Yep, technically, a Facist is hard centre, and not the popular opinion of being far right wing.

----------


## MasterCrafter

> Yep, technically, a Facist is hard centre, and not the popular opinion of being far right wing.


HEHE it looks like they are Anti- everything

----------


## For-Life

yeah, Facists did not have many friends.  Hitler was anti-smoking, anti-meat eating, anti-everything.  Except he loved animals.

----------


## MasterCrafter

An interesting article for my Liberal friends

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/20...ene-discovered

----------


## MasterCrafter

> An interesting article for my Liberal friends
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/20...ene-discovered


Here is a funny Video, but it is kind of eerie

----------


## kelanor

> When I saw the title of this thread, "Brown Shirts" I thought it was a rant against UPS drivers! :shiner:


I thought it was about "Firefly" and I got all excited to fly my geek flag.

Shiny.

----------


## Johns

You're all missing the point!!!

Rand Paul =  Ophthalmologist!!!

People!  Can't you see???  This is a plot by ophthalmologists to take over the world!!

See these people for what they are!!!   For the love of Pete!!!  Can't you see??? He's an MD!!!






If you don't want to believe ME, just look at the results of the election!!!!  Not ONE optician was elected...NOT ONE!!!


Arrgghhh!!  We're Doomed!!

----------


## braheem24

Former president of Afghanistan Abdullah Abdullah is an OMD

President of Syria Bashar al-Assad is an OMD

Rand Paul is an OMD

He's in good company.

----------


## Striderswife

> I thought it was about "Firefly" and I got all excited to fly my geek flag.
> 
> Shiny.


Yeah, I thought the same thing.  That was "Brown Coats."  :(

----------


## MasterCrafter

> Former president of Afghanistan Abdullah Abdullah is an OMD
> 
> President of Syria Bashar al-Assad is an OMD
> 
> Rand Paul is an OMD
> 
> He's in good company.


MUHAHAHA Rand Paul won

*MUHAHAHAHAHA
*

----------


## Spexvet

> MUHAHAHA Rand Paul won
> 
> *MUHAHAHAHAHA
> *


Are you saying that justifies head stomping?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

For him it does, after all to him the stompers did nothing wrong.

----------


## MasterCrafter

> Are you saying that justifies head stomping?


no i don't. but your the guy who justifies biting fingers off are you not? 

or SEIU thugs beating up black conservatives.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

MasterCrafter spreads ignorance. Should be my byline.

----------


## MasterCrafter

> MasterCrafter spreads ignorance. Should be my byline.


What is it with you Libs and personal attacks all the time?

Can't help yourself can you?

The majority of Libs are unhappy with themselves.... you need to see a shrink?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Says the king of personal attacks.
OOH, look at your tiny collection of Respect Points.Bet it doesn't get any bigger! Wonder why that is?

----------


## MasterCrafter

> Says the king of personal attacks.
> OOH, look at your tiny collection of Respect Points.Bet it doesn't get any bigger! Wonder why that is?


Oh i dont know

Could it be there are like 10 to 1 Libs on this site?

----------


## For-Life

K, again, let me make this clear

Liberal beating up Conservative because he/she does not agree with the Conservative's opinion = wrong
Conservative beating up Liberal because he/she does not agree with the Liberal's opinion = wrong

And surprisingly enough, both are equally as wrong.

Yes, it is true.

Now, can we move on?

----------


## MasterCrafter

> K, again, let me make this clear
> 
> Liberal beating up Conservative because he/she does not agree with the Conservative's opinion = wrong
> Conservative beating up Liberal because he/she does not agree with the Liberal's opinion = wrong
> 
> And surprisingly enough, both are equally as wrong.
> 
> Yes, it is true.
> 
> Now, can we move on?


You are correct sir. But I dont mind being ganged up on.












Besides, its not as fun  :Rolleyes:

----------


## optilady1

> You're all missing the point!!!
> 
> Rand Paul = Ophthalmologist!!!
> 
> People! Can't you see??? This is a plot by ophthalmologists to take over the world!!
> 
> See these people for what they are!!! For the love of Pete!!! Can't you see??? He's an MD!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 

OH MY GOSH!!!!! YOU FOUND MY EX-BOYFRIEND!!!!!  Great, now I need to go into hiding again, thanks dude. :)

----------


## Johns

> OH MY GOSH!!!!! YOU FOUND MY EX-BOYFRIEND!!!!!  Great, now I need to go into hiding again, thanks dude. :)


You should have checked the Dear FezzJohns advice column first:  Rule # 546:  Never date an MD.:bbg:

----------


## optilady1

> You should have checked the Dear FezzJohns advice column first: Rule # 546: Never date an MD.:bbg:


Dear FezzJohn,

What rule states not to date a guy 10 years older with no car, no license, makes pizza for a living, and lives in his parent's basement?

----------


## Johns

> Dear FezzJohn,
> 
> What rule states not to date a guy 10 years older with no car, no license, makes pizza for a living, and lives in his parent's basement?


Rule #1: "Use common sense."

----------


## Johns

> Rule #1: "Use common sense."


Wait, I just re-read your quote.  The guy makes pizza for a living?  Have him send his resume to FezzJohns Inc!!
:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## optilady1

> Wait, I just re-read your quote. The guy makes pizza for a living? Have him send his resume to FezzJohns Inc!!
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


he he.  The pizza years were back when you could say he was doing something respectable.  
Scary thing is he was arrest 4 times in the last 2 years for stalking, breach of peace, and violating a restraining order.  
I would have had to go kung fu on his butt with my flat head screwdriver.

----------


## Johns

> Scary thing is he was arrest 4 times in the last 2 years for stalking, breach of peace, and violating a restraining order.


Don't give up on this guy!  He's got promise!

Stalking? Breach of peace?  Restraining order?  Just fancy words for aggressive marketing!

:cheers:

----------


## optilady1

> Don't give up on this guy! He's got promise!
> 
> Stalking? Breach of peace? Restraining order? Just fancy words for aggressive marketing!
> 
> :cheers:


You're totally right!!!!!  The icing on the cake?  Hairy back! Yummmmmmmm.

----------


## Johns

> You're totally right!!!!!  The icing on the cake?  Hairy back! Yummmmmmmm.


I'm sure we could work that into our "You'll go ape over our pizza!" campaign!

Yeah, I sure hope you didn't let this guy get away.

----------


## optilady1

> I'm sure we could work that into our "You'll go ape over our pizza!" campaign!
> 
> Yeah, I sure hope you didn't let this guy get away.


it was definitely a difficult choice.  -sigh- After many minutes of deliberation, I ran back to my mommy as fast as my short little legs could carry me.  Thank God I've never seen him again.  
Sorry folks, I've gotten y'all way off topic, but I couldn't help myself.  Some day I'll be smart enough to talk sensibly about politics.  I did vote in the mid-term elections for the first time (yay me).  I can lead a mean 'how to bake homemade bread or cake' thread though, so never fear to call on me with any questions on yeast or leavening.

----------


## musicevangelist

> When I saw the title of this thread, "Brown Shirts" I thought it was a rant against UPS drivers! :shiner:


I thought it meant Brown Coats and was looking forward to a Firefly discussion.

----------

